# Trend router carver templates wanted



## Malcolm12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi there, im looking for trend RC templates, can anyone help please? as i have just discovered these are now discontinued. I'm looking to collect a few of these. Fair price paid


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

RC templates = ???

=


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Malcolm,
Welcome to the Router Forums

I think the templates you are looking for are way over priced. All of their templates have been used over and over by many people and you will see the same designs time and time again.
You have a router so make the templates yourself. All you have to do is a little math and you can make unique designs that only you have. It would be fun and you can learn a lot about using bushings while you are making them.

Start with your design and add the offset dimension from outside of the bushing to the bit. This will give you the cutout for the template. then just cut out the hole and use the bushing and bit you designed the template with to cut your design over and over again.

Hope this helps,
Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I still don't know what RC templates are ??
How about a link or a picture ?

===



MEBCWD said:


> Hi Malcolm,
> Welcome to the Router Forums
> 
> I think the templates you are looking for are way over priced. All of their templates have been used over and over by many people and you will see the same designs time and time again.
> ...


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> I still don't know what RC templates are ??
> How about a link or a picture ?
> 
> ===


Trend had a set of templates they called "Trend *R*outer *C*arver Templates"

They are too expensive as far as I'm concerned.

Cheap Router Carver Templates, Buy Router Carver Templates Online at DIY Tools

Mike


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

WOW!
Those are high, aren't they?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Thanks, I have the full set of the CMT type, it's almost impossible to make your own unless you have a CNC machine and a good one at that. the key to the system is the router bit and it's not cheap.
150.oo each if I recall ,but I do have 3 of them and I keep them in a very.spec.place in the cabinet.. 

CMT 3D Router Carver System - Woodcraft.com

CMT 3D Router Carver System Presented by Woodcraft - YouTube

http://www.routerforums.com/cnc-routing/5870-3d-router-carving.html

http://routerbitworld.com/3D-Router-Carver-System-s/932.htm


==


MEBCWD said:


> Trend had a set of templates they called "Trend *R*outer *C*arver Templates"
> 
> They are too expensive as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> ...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Also available in Australia:

CARB-I-TOOL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks James

What's the price down under ?

==




jw2170 said:


> Also available in Australia:
> 
> CARB-I-TOOL


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

James evidently the system was invented in Australia from what the video says. 

Bob it looks like to me that the whole system is built around that expensive bit. The bit with cone shaped bushing gives it the ability to give the routing a hand carved look. The templates are still flat templates with holes cut into them. They would be a little harder to design than I siad because you need to take into account that your bushing is not one size but has a variable diameter as it goes up and down following the template.
Taking this into account you should still be able to make templates of your own. You use the same hole over and over to get a symmetrical design just like a Milescraft Inlay/Design Kit.

A lot of trouble ... yes. A lot of fun ... yes. If it works ,,,, a great felling of accomplishment.

I have faith in you Bob, you can do it, I know you can!! :moil:
Work Safe, Have Fun, Cut Some Wood,
Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike

I'm not that smart most of the templates need to be flip over and around 8 times or more to put the design in place it would take a computer to lay that out in a one or two template setup.

I have one set that has 6 templates just to put that type of design in place, tricky at best on that one with all the computer info how to use them and flip them over and over.

I did try once and I made some real nice firewood 


===



MEBCWD said:


> James evidently the system was invented in Australia from what the video says.
> 
> Bob it looks like to me that the whole system is built around that expensive bit. The bit with cone shaped bushing gives it the ability to give the routing a hand carved look. The templates are still flat templates with holes cut into them. They would be a little harder to design than I siad because you need to take into account that your bushing is not one size but has a variable diameter as it goes up and down following the template.
> Taking this into account you should still be able to make templates of your own. You use the same hole over and over to get a symmetrical design just like a Milescraft Inlay/Design Kit.
> ...


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Bob it's winter time, do you need more wood for the fire?:sarcastic:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi


hahhahahahaha,,nope I have my share but I would like less gray hair. 


===



MEBCWD said:


> Bob it's winter time, do you need more wood for the fire?:sarcastic:


----------



## Engine (Jun 21, 2012)

*Trend Router Carver*

Hi, I'm new to this forum, so please excuse any mistakes.
I purchased a Trend router carver bit, on ebay, a few months ago but have not managed to use it yet as I don't have any templates. 
I did a router course a few months ago with a guy who used to be a demonstrator for Trend in the UK. He made his own templates using a Scroll saw and copied them from the original Trend patterns.
If there is anyone who has some of the original patterns and would be prepared to post an outline of them on the forum I'm sure it would be possible for us all to scroll saw our own templates. The difficulty as I see it is in the design as you have to take both width and depth into account as well as the direction; not in the making.
Are the CNC patterns the same as the Trend ones?
I shall warm up my scroll saw in anticipation of some kind soul taking pity on us poor templateless bit owners.


----------



## Horst1 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello,

Just wondering did any one try to use the cmt mallets with the trend 3d carver router bit.

The mallets from Trend are not for sale any more but the router bit is and looks the same and is about 80 dollars cheaper then the original cmt router bit.

I do wand to save money but i,m afraid if it wil not match i trow away an extra 100 dollars so any one any experince with this.

(sorry for my poor english whriting i,m a dutch man)

greetings Horst


----------



## Horst1 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello Gent,s 

Sorry for not introducing first (i will do it later on when i have more time)

I wonder iff any body can tell me iff the 3d router carving templates from cmt are working with the 3d routercarving bits from trend, The look exactly the same only a 100,- dollars difference on complete router bit.


Iff any body has a few cmt templates and router bit and wand to sel them i,m also interested but most likely a lot of poeple are 

Best regards,
Horst


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Horst. I know the Jessem and CMT are the same. The only critical part, and that only to a point, is the diameter and angle of the cone. If it differed from the CMT bit the depths of the cuts would be slightly different.


----------

